# Injector Electrical Plugs ASAP



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I learned on Saturday that the external wiring harness that plugs into the top of the valve covers on my 96 7.3 PSD has two of its four plugs that have shorted out and need replacing. The dealer tells me they don't have just the plugs and that I would have to replace the entire wiring harness at a cost of $500. They did however tell me that if I could find just the plugs, they would have no problems cutting the old plugs off and reconnecting new plugs. My problem is I can't find just the plugs. Auto part stores tell me its a dealer item and the dealer tells me I have to purchase the entire harness. 

So my obvious question here is, does anyone know where I can purchase just the plugs?

Thanks


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Have you tried a junk yard ?


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

The harness I need was used in 1993-1997 and I can't find a yard within driving distance that has a this particular year model diesel truck.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Try PowerStroke.com and/or possibly TheDieselStop.com for reference and/or purchase. I guess yours are bad on the harness side, not the valve cover.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Tried both of these sites already and although they list the cheap harness that goes under the valve cover, they do not seem to have the external harness, much less the plugs.

I've left a message for my usual mechanic to see if he may know someone, who might know someone, that might be able to find the plugs. I've been told its possible, just not real easy. Apparently, if you do find the plugs they aren't but about $50 each and I only need two. In other words, if I can find them, I can save about $400.

Thanks for everyone's help and I will let you all know if my mechanic can locate them and where he finds them assuming he'll tell me.


bwguardian said:


> Try PowerStroke.com and/or possibly TheDieselStop.com for reference and/or purchase. I guess yours are bad on the harness side, not the valve cover.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, I just noticed...PowerStroke.com is supposed to be PowerStrokeShop.com but is sounds like you already knew. Have you tried a International Harvestor dealer...they usually have parts for the Power Stroke engines at a fraction of the cost from Ford?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Did a quick search on Powerstrokeshop.com and found a repair harness I believe you need. Search under repair harness and you should pull up part # 99-8470 was $29.00, now $7.60, hope this helps. You could also try car-part.com which I have had to do with success finding front hubs for my F350 4x4...there are a couple of places in north Texas and Oklahoma that have some Powerstokes in their yards which will ship to you.


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

International sells repair parts for the plugs. You can get the palstic parts and the pins needed to repair the harness.


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

MLCinNCTX said:


> International sells repair parts for the plugs. You can get the palstic parts and the pins needed to repair the harness.


Here are the part numbers

Valve Cover Harness Repair Kits (contains 4 hard shells w/seals, w/o terminals)
(Ford) F7TZ-14489-BA (94-96)
(Ford) F7TZ-14489-AA (97)
(International) 1830829C91 removal tool and Shells w/o pins
(International) 1661875C1 Pins
(International) 2501055C1 Pins with 6" wire
Valve Cover Pigtails with plug and wires, OBS
(Performance Specialties) 99288
(Ford) F4TZ-12A342-A
Valve cover harness replacement terminals:
Industry P/N 103935; Winzer Distributing (1-800-527-4126) selection number D52
Valve Cover Harness "Wedge" repair (not sure of years it fits or what it looks like)
(Ford) 2c3z-14a163-ab
Valve Cover Gasket (94-97)
(Ford) F4TZ-6584-A
(International) 1818350C2
Valve Cover Harness, under valve cover
(Ford) F4TZ-9D930-K (94-97)
(International) 1815923C92 (94-97)


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for your help with this MLCinNCTX. My mechanic was however able to locate just the plugs I was looking for. Not sure where he found them, but he did. Should be back on the road by the end of the day, with an extra $350 in my pocket from the savings of not having to buy an entirely new harness.

Thanks again everyone for your help and suggestions.



MLCinNCTX said:


> Here are the part numbers
> 
> Valve Cover Harness Repair Kits (contains 4 hard shells w/seals, w/o terminals)
> (Ford) F7TZ-14489-BA (94-96)
> ...


----------

